# Cannondale Synapse or Raleigh Ravenio?



## y2nicco (May 26, 2012)

Hey all,

I am new to road biking and have tested a number of different makes and models and have narrowed my choice to two options, the Cannondale Synapse 6 or Raleigh Ravenio 3.0. I like the feel of both, with a slight edge going to the Synapse (based on test drives). Because I like the feel of the Synapse a bit more, I was leaning towards that bike. 

I can get the Synapse for $100 less than the Ravenio even though the Synapse has an MSRP of about $200 more than the Ravenio. The Ravenio, however, has 105 components while the Synapse has Tiagra. I didn't feel much of a difference between the two but I was wondering if the jump to Ravenio is a no brainer considering its only $100 more. I am not sure how much 105 v. tiagra matters and since I am new, I feel that I may not find out what difference there is, if any, until much further down the line. Also, for what its worth, if I end up sticking to road biking, I plan on buying a much better bike in the next few years.

Here are the bikes:

http://www.raleighusa.com/archive/2011-road/revenio-30-11/

v.

http://www.cannondale.com/2012-synapse-6-tiagra-19954

Thanks!


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

y2nicco said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am new to road biking and have tested a number of different makes and models and have narrowed my choice to two options, the Cannondale Synapse 6 or Raleigh Ravenio 3.0. I like the feel of both, with a slight edge going to the Synapse (based on test drives). Because I like the feel of the Synapse a bit more, I was leaning towards that bike.
> 
> ...


For cost and quality I would look at Giant before either of these. Try to get 105 if you can. It's not as light or as long running as Dura Ace or Ultegra but performs as well. Big drop off in performance with Tiagra,


----------



## y2nicco (May 26, 2012)

Thanks for your reply! I looked at giant - they are out of my range and didn't like the feel as much as the two I mentioned. Also, I can get the Synapse for $600 and the Ravenio for $700 through a friend... But between the two you are recommending the Ravenio based on your comments about Tiagra. Any specific comments on in what sense Tiagra is a big drop in performance from 105? Is that in terms of smoothness? Thanks!


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

Shifting and braking is considerably downgraded from Tiagra to 105.


----------



## y2nicco (May 26, 2012)

darwinosx said:


> Shifting and braking is considerably downgraded from Tiagra to 105.


Thanks for clarifying! I only test drove each for about an hour and I think I am too new to road biking to have felt any difference but I will see it as I ride more, I am sure! Thanks again for your input.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

The reason (I think) you didn't experience much of a difference between Tiagra and 105 is because this years (4600) Tiagra has been modeled after Shimano's previous generation 105 groupset (5600), which IME was excellent. 

I think either groupset will serve you well, but there are a couple of other differences you may be interested in. Gearing should match a riders terrain as well as fitness level, and while the rear cassettes are closely matched on both bikes, the C'dale uses a triple crankset (50/39/30) while the Raleigh uses a compact (50/34). Triples will have lower lows which help in hilly terrain, so if you'd benefit from that, it might sway you towards the C'dale. 

Assuming both fit equally well, everything else is (IMO) close in specs, so the groupset and gearing are the two main differences and of the two, I think gearing is the main consideration.


----------



## y2nicco (May 26, 2012)

PJ-

Thanks for the informative reply! I just realized it when you mentioned the triple crankset but the synapse I was looking at has a "compact" crank set, which is 50/34 just like the Raleigh. Thanks again - I have more to consider now


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

darwinosx said:


> Shifting and braking is considerably downgraded from Tiagra to 105.


I think most people who have some experience with 105 and with Tiagra would agree that "considerably downgraded" is vastly exaggerated. There are some slight differences in feel, weight and, if you look closely, component finish. None of these differences will cause a rider on Tiagra to be slower or enjoy the ride less than a rider on 105.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Get the bike with the best LBS service. If the LBS sells both, I'd get the Synapse due to smoother ride. Your body will thank you after longer rides.


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree with duffin on the LBS being a very big factor. I was debating between a Specialized Secteur and the Cannondale Synapse. I liked their fit the best (compared to other bikes). The Cannondale was a bit cheaper, but the LBS carrying the Specialized was just several notches higher in terms of service, so I ended up getting the bike from them.


----------



## y2nicco (May 26, 2012)

Thanks guys. Both bikes are at the same LBS where a buddy of mine works (and hence, the good price). Im definitely leaning towards the synapse.


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

Cannondale is an American company. 

We went Cannondale Supersix and Synapse for ride quality, value and keeping profits in the USA.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

duffin said:


> Cannondale is an American company.
> 
> We went Cannondale Supersix and Synapse for ride quality, value and keeping profits in the USA.


Admirable, but given today's global economy, questionable logic. 

Due to lower labor costs/ higher profits/ higher quality, C'dale, like most other bicycle companies outsources most of their manufacturing overseas - to Taiwan or China. Additionally, C'dale is owned by Dorel Industries - a Canadian owned company (see below). 

That said, it's likely you're still attaining your goal of keeping profits in the USA, but probably no more than if you bought Trek, Specialized or a few others. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dorel_Industries


----------



## y2nicco (May 26, 2012)

Took the plunge... thank you everyone for the advice and opinions


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrats! Nice looking bike!

Unless my eyes deceive me, you opted for Tiagra compact?


----------



## y2nicco (May 26, 2012)

Thanks and you are correct! I should have taken a picture of the other side, but you guess anyhow! Ended up costing me just shy of $600 so I am happy. I figured that if I am still loving the sport in a 2 or 3 years (no doubt!), I will upgrade the components and/or bike. I test drove the 105s again before deciding on this one - I really didn't feel much of a difference! I went on a 15 mile ride today and love every moment of it.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

y2nicco said:


> Thanks and you are correct! I should have taken a picture of the other side, but you guess anyhow! Ended up costing me just shy of $600 so I am happy. I figured that if I am still loving the sport in a 2 or 3 years (no doubt!), I will upgrade the components and/or bike. I test drove the 105s again before deciding on this one - I really didn't feel much of a difference! I went on a 15 mile ride today and love every moment of it.


I think you made a wise choice going with that model. Solid specs at a great price. 

Ride often and ride safe! :thumbsup:


----------



## genux (Jun 18, 2012)

I believe the "best" bike is the one you put a lot of miles on. =)

Happy riding!


----------



## TwntyOneTwlv (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrats on your new bike! That C'dale is one sexy machine. Ride it hard.

Kinda jelly that you were offered a Revenio 3 for $700, though. I paid well over $900 after taxes for my Revenio 2 earlier this year. Sounds like I got a bit screwed! Ah well, I still love my bike.


----------



## devilfan02 (Jul 16, 2012)

One of my friends has been riding his Synapse for 2 years and loves it. I'm new to the sport and he's pushing me towards this frame. I'm trying to decide between the CAAD10 and the Synapse. The bike shops I talked to said the CAAD10 is more of a racer whereas the Synapse is a more comfortable but less fast of a ride.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

devilfan02 said:


> One of my friends has been riding his Synapse for 2 years and loves it. I'm new to the sport and he's pushing me towards this frame. I'm trying to decide between the CAAD10 and the Synapse. *The bike shops I talked to said the CAAD10 is more of a racer whereas the Synapse is a more comfortable but less fast of a ride.*


The motor (you) dictates speed, not the minor differences between these two models.

Test ride both and decide based on your preferences on fit/ feel, ride and handling.


----------



## texag88 (Mar 29, 2012)

I've had that exact bike for a few months now and love it. Great ride. 2012 Tiagra is pretty nice. You got a great deal, that is a lot of bike for 600.


----------



## Therealkyle (Jul 23, 2012)

I've test ridden the Synapse, it was a pretty smooth ride.


----------



## jbond007m3 (Jan 26, 2012)

C-dale makes great bikes every year im more and more impressed


----------



## MudSpec (Apr 4, 2012)

That's a ridiculous price! Nicely done.

I ride a Synapse 6 as well and I'm loving it. I was torn between a Marin with a full 105 groupo and the C-Dale (w. Tiagra compact just like yours). I ended up with the Synapse because I figured by the time I was good enough to tell the difference between the two it would be time for a better bike anyway...

Enjoy!


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow I pair 1149 for the same bike!

MY LBS mechanics like the tiagra over the 105 right now they said..


----------



## DMLew (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats on the clean bike. Have purchased any other accessories for it yet?


----------



## y2nicco (May 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your comments and advice! I have put about 350 miles on the bike and have loved every moment on it. I experienced my first flat the other day, which was a fun experience  Good thing I practiced repairs before riding!



DMLew said:


> Congrats on the clean bike. Have purchased any other accessories for it yet?


I have purchased a couple bottle cages, two bottles, the Topeak Peakini II frame pump, Shimano R540 clipless pedals, Shimano R087 shoes, Lezyne Sport Drive Floor pump, Cateye head and tail lights, a small saddle bag (containing spare tube, cleat covers, topeak mini tool ,and patch kit), Allen MT1 car mount, and a garmin handlebar mount for my Forerunner 305 (have had for a little over a year but picked up the GSC 10 Cadence sensor for the bike). Also picked up a few bike shorts and a pair of gloves!

Now I am preparing to buy a repair stand - looking at the Recreational Feedback Sports stand..


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

y2nicco said:


> Thank you everyone for your comments and advice! I have put about 350 miles on the bike and have loved every moment on it. I experienced my first flat the other day, which was a fun experience  Good thing I practiced repairs before riding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quit riding my Bike! :

Honestly - I have almost the same setup

I bought this stand

on amazon

CYCLE PRO MECHANIC BICYCLE REPAIR STAND 

I cannot post URL - too new 

for the price it seems worth it


----------



## y2nicco (May 26, 2012)

gabedad said:


> Quit riding my Bike! :
> 
> Honestly - I have almost the same setup
> 
> ...


Sweet! I was actually looking at that stand... how do you like it? Have you used it? A lot of the reviews were by people with no other reviews so i figured the seller may be trying to boost the reviews with fake ones. I'd be interested in hearing what you thoughts on it are like.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I think it's pretty good. It's a little light. I may take some weights to weigh it down on the legs. Holds the bike well enough. It's not a pro stand by any means. But for $100 shipped to the house I could not beat it


----------



## y2nicco (May 26, 2012)

gabedad said:


> I think it's pretty good. It's a little light. I may take some weights to weigh it down on the legs. Holds the bike well enough. It's not a pro stand by any means. But for $100 shipped to the house I could not beat it


Thanks for the feedback. This is the stand I was looking at: Amazon.com: Feedback Sports Recreational Repair Stand (Red): Sports & Outdoors

I think it may be worth the $10 more to buy a better brand, especially since they seem so similar. I am wondering how good the Feedback Sports one is though..


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Not sure - those angled legs may help with stability


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

Congrats on the Synapse. Cannondale makes solid bikes. If you want to upgrade the Tiagra then down the line you can do that. You got a good frame. I am in agreement with another poster that the best bike is the one you ride.

As far as stand go, Check Amazon.com. I got a Park repair stand for $125 shipped free. No regrets. Also, if you get a repair stand use it!!!! Learn how to adjust your bracks, clean and lube your chain, tighten you nuts and bolts. There are several good books to help you out.


----------



## y2nicco (May 26, 2012)

Digger51 said:


> Congrats on the Synapse. Cannondale makes solid bikes. If you want to upgrade the Tiagra then down the line you can do that. You got a good frame. I am in agreement with another poster that the best bike is the one you ride.
> 
> As far as stand go, Check Amazon.com. I got a Park repair stand for $125 shipped free. No regrets. Also, if you get a repair stand use it!!!! Learn how to adjust your bracks, clean and lube your chain, tighten you nuts and bolts. There are several good books to help you out.


Thanks! I assume you're talking about the PCS-9? I looked at that but liked the entry level Feedback sports since it is $20 cheaper but maybe the Park Tool is better. I will check it out - thanks!


----------



## duffin (Jun 11, 2012)

I maintain a fleet of 12 bikes on our garage for about 8 people. I started with a Performance Bike repair stand. Since I am repairing bikes 2x a week, I decided to buy this stand: Amazon.com: Feedback Sports Pro Elite Bicycle Repair Stand With Tote Bag: Sports & Outdoors

It is fantastic. I also bought the tool tray that mounts to it. My advice is to not skimp because your repairs will be that much more painful with cheaper stuff.


----------



## occamsrazor32 (Aug 3, 2012)

Synapse, so comfy!!!


----------



## y2nicco (May 26, 2012)

duffin said:


> I maintain a fleet of 12 bikes on our garage for about 8 people. I started with a Performance Bike repair stand. Since I am repairing bikes 2x a week, I decided to buy this stand: Amazon.com: Feedback Sports Pro Elite Bicycle Repair Stand With Tote Bag: Sports & Outdoors
> 
> It is fantastic. I also bought the tool tray that mounts to it. My advice is to not skimp because your repairs will be that much more painful with cheaper stuff.


I looked at that stand and really would love to buy it but it is more than I am willing and able to spend! I will only be maintaining one bike and the other Feedback and Park stands seem good for light maintenance. By buying a cheaper stand I will be able to spring for better/more tools to work on the bike with. I think it is a happy medium! The PCS-9 is very highly rated and I haven't found any complaints about it...


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

nice bike. For $600 this is a steal!


----------



## vickan240sx (Oct 21, 2012)

Great looking bike. My girlfriend rides a synapse and she loves the frame. Definitely a very comfortable bike.


----------



## Vengeance81 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice bike! I had a Synapse until it got stolen last week 
On the hunt for a new bike....


----------

